# Lobster Jib vs Rome Artifact



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I am stuck between the Lobster Jib Board 148 The Capita Horoscope 151 wide and the Rome Artifact Rocker 152 wide
My main calling toward the park board is its just as soft as the horoscope and artifact but I can ride it shorter and it has TBT which seems interesting and I want to try it. However Rome and Capita are much bigger names and a more well known company's which makes me afraid to try a smaller lesser known board company. I also have heard a lot of good about the Horoscope Any thoughts and which of these 3 boards do you think is better. I'm 135 pounds and ride park 95% of the time.


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Im a big fan of the TBT so I say go for the Lobster. However, I do believe the Lobster Jib and the Bataleon Disaster are the exact same board except the Bataleon is about 40 bucks cheaper. I could be wrong though, just thought I'd let ya know.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Ramsfan said:


> Im a big fan of the TBT so I say go for the Lobster. However, I do believe the Lobster Jib and the Bataleon Disaster are the exact same board except the Bataleon is about 40 bucks cheaper. I could be wrong though, just thought I'd let ya know.


If my info is correct (which it might not be) The Lobster jib is a tiny bit softer than the disaster.


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> If my info is correct (which it might not be) The Lobster jib is a tiny bit softer than the disaster.


Maybe, but both have the same rating of 8-9-8, either way they're both sick boards.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

With those options the Artifact if you need any pop, just get a Bataleon Disaster if you want TBT and for sure that over the Horror. I hated the rocker on the Horror.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

CheoSamad said:


> ...
> My main calling toward the park board is its just as soft as the horoscope and artifact but I can ride it shorter and it has TBT which seems interesting and I want to try it. However Rome and Capita are much bigger names and a more well known company's which makes me afraid to try a smaller lesser known board company...


I'm pretty sure Lobster and bataleon are made with all the same quality materials at the Elan factory in Austria...which, btw, is where capita is also made (don't know about Rome agent...maybe china). Bataleon/Lobster boards are every bit as high quality as Rome...and probably better than Capita. They all have the same 2 year warranty.

The Lobster and Disaster are the same board in almost every way. TBT=highly recommended.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

extra0 said:


> I'm pretty sure Lobster and bataleon are made with all the same quality material/tech at the Elan factory in Austria...which, btw, is where capita is also made (don't know about Rome). Bataleon/Lobster boards are every bit as high quality as Rome...and probably better than Capita. Bataleon has a 2 year warranty.
> 
> The Lobster and Disaster are the same board in almost every way. TBT=highly recommended.


Thank you for the insight. Im going to go with either the Jib or the Disaster depending on the money situation. If I go with the Jib its really just to ride with the Company I want (Plus Ill admit im a Helgason fanboy)


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

choice 

yeah, the helgasons are urban masters. I saw a FuelTV show in which they said they actually went to a "snowboarding high school"...the school literally specialized in snowboarding! (only in Iceland)

...and, considering they both used to ride for Rome, tells you something about Bataleon/Lobster


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

extra0 said:


> choice
> 
> yeah, the helgasons are urban masters. I saw a FuelTV show in which they said they actually went to a "snowboarding high school"...the school literally specialized in snowboarding! (only in Iceland)
> 
> ...and, considering they both used to ride for Rome, tells you something about Bataleon/Lobster


im pretty sure halldor rode for DC, not rome


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Nivek said:


> With those options the Artifact if you need any pop, just get a Bataleon Disaster if you want TBT and for sure that over the Horror. I hated the rocker on the Horror.


OFF TOPIC: I would disagree with you Nivek. I love my new Horrorscope, and I feel the rocker is very fun and playful. Also, the quality is top notch on this board. It can be a little washed out on jumps, but that is a known problem wit rocker, not necessarily Capita's. There are ways to fix it, but I think Capita is taking a simpler 'less tech' go at it, instead of all the banana mtx and vario things. 

If I have the opportunity, I would love to try a TBT board as people say quite a lot about them, and the best way to know is to try it for yourself.


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

actually they went to snowboarding high school in sweden.



extra0 said:


> choice
> 
> yeah, the helgasons are urban masters. I saw a FuelTV show in which they said they actually went to a "snowboarding high school"...the school literally specialized in snowboarding! (only in Iceland)
> 
> ...and, considering they both used to ride for Rome, tells you something about Bataleon/Lobster


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Halldor was on DC. I fully support Bataleon, but if you're trying to say they dipped their sponsors for Lobster cause TBT is just that good, not true.

Some Marketing company came to the bros and convinced them they could make more money if they started their own comapny. Boom, Lobster. Have you noticed they also have a shoelace belt company? Marketing groups idea.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

well, I knew one of them was on rome and they went to a "snowboarding high school" somewhere near the arctic circle

My point was simply they didn't drop in product quality...maybe possibly upgraded


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

extra0 said:


> well, I knew one of them was on rome and they went to a "snowboarding high school" somewhere near the arctic circle
> 
> My point was simply they didn't drop in product quality...maybe possibly upgraded


Well sure they're made by Bataleon, but that doesn't mean they're using the same quality materials Bataleon does. They could be using cheaper glass, cheaper resin... They basically just need the hands and molds from Bataleon, everything else could be different.

All that said, they are supposed to feel in ride very similar to some key Bataleon models so the chances of them being carbon copies is pretty good.

So, if anything they would be lower quality. Remember its not the Bros running this, it's an outside marketing company looking to cash in on some possibly naive talent.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

I can most definatly tell you the artifact rocker is made in austria as well.About the helgasons, and allot of pros for that matter dont choose what product they want to ride. Whoever offers up the biggest deal, or even a deal at all is who they go with. As said about some investors seen a way to cash in on two kids who were about to blow up. They seen the money and followed it straight up. Lets just hope it ends out allot better for them than it did with kevin jones and tara dakidas with jeenyus. woooooh first post.


----------



## westsiderider (May 15, 2011)

Nivek said:


> With those options the Artifact if you need any pop, just get a Bataleon Disaster if you want TBT and for sure that over the Horror. I hated the rocker on the Horror.


Yo hows it goin man, I was just in my local shop the other day and i seen they had a disaster in stock and ive been looking for a jib board these past couple of months. But they only have it in a 148 and im wondering if that would be stupidly small for my size? (Im 122 lbs and just about 6 feet tall) I currently ride a 2012 funkink 154 and it can shred the whole mountain no problem, but im looking at getting the disaster for jibbin park laps all day and hitting up streets spots at night with my homies.

Thanks
TBT4LIFE


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

westsiderider said:


> Yo hows it goin man, I was just in my local shop the other day and i seen they had a disaster in stock and ive been looking for a jib board these past couple of months. But they only have it in a 148 and im wondering if that would be stupidly small for my size? (Im 122 lbs and just about 6 feet tall) I currently ride a 2012 funkink 154 and it can shred the whole mountain no problem, but im looking at getting the disaster for jibbin park laps all day and hitting up streets spots at night with my homies.
> 
> Thanks
> TBT4LIFE


At that weight I think the 148 is fine.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy shit, no offense, but 122ilbs is small. :laugh: I'm about six foot and 155 and I'm skinny as shit.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Holy shit, no offense, but 122ilbs is small. :laugh: I'm about six foot and 155 and I'm skinny as shit.


lol yeah Im only give foot nine and 135 pounds and am bony as hell.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

damn you guys are light...
i'm 5'9" 170ish


----------

